
North Sentinel Island, home of isolated indigenous tribe, to be open to tourists - lando2319
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/restricted-area-permit-eased-for-foreigners-visiting-29-andaman-islands/articleshow/65311535.cms
======
rfinney
For the curious:

Images:
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=north+sentinelese&t=ffsb&iax=image...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=north+sentinelese&t=ffsb&iax=images&ia=images)

Info:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Sentinel_Island](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Sentinel_Island)

 _A group of indigenous people, the Sentinelese, live on North Sentinel
Island. Their population is estimated at between 50 and 400 individuals. They
reject any contact with other people, and are among the last people to remain
virtually untouched by modern civilization._

I think they should be left alone.

